# دردشة مفتوحة في هندسة المناجم و العلوم المرتبطة بها



## aidsami (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الأخوة و الأخوات رواد الموقع، المساهمة بالمواضيع الحديثة - و ان كان ربع صفحة -في هندسة المناجم والتعليق عليها ان امكن وهذا لتعم الفائدة للجميع.
mining planning
mining optimisation
mining economie
mining sheddule
cut of grade
mining geology
geostatistical
Blasting
slop stabilisation
mining impact
reclamation- La remise en etat des lieux
mining security
Minig software
الخ
لأا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا 
أجر الجميع على الله.


----------



## aidsami (10 يوليو 2010)

هذه اول مساهمة

surface mining:

http://www.mediafire.com/?tt4kg3yn2cn

في انتظار اثراءاتكم و تعليقاتكم و كذا مساهمتدكم.


----------



## alshangiti (11 يوليو 2010)

معظم هذه المواضيع موجودة فى الموقع واليك ثلاثة امثلة على حساب ال cutt off فى 
example 1
The operating costs for a gold mine are 55 $/ton. The recovery at the mill is 90%. At a gold price of $400/oz,
what is the break- even cutoff grade in oz Au/ton?
The cost per ton is given as $55/ton.
The mill will recover 90% of the contained Au. Therefore, 1 ton of ore yields G*0.9 oz Au, where
G is the ore grade in oz Au/ton. At a gold price of $400/oz, the revenue per ton is $400 * G * 0.9.
The cutoff grade G can now be calculated from the equation: Revenue/ton = cost/ton
$400/oz Au * G * 0.9 = $55/ton, G = 0.15 oz Au /ton​

14​*Cutoff Grade Calculation, Example 2​*The operating costs for a gold mine are 55 $/ton. The recovery at the mill is 90% and the mining dilution is
10%. At a gold price of $400/oz, what is the break-even cutoff grade in oz Au/ton?
One ton of run-of-mine ore at 10% dilution contains 0.9 tons of ore and 0.1 tons of waste. The mill
will recover 90% of the contained Au.
Therefore, 1 ton yields G*0.9*0.9 oz Au.
The cutoff grade G can be calculated from the equation: Revenue/ton = cost/ton
$400/oz Au * G * 0.9 *0.9 = $55/ton, G = 0.17 oz Au /ton​


15​*Cutoff Grade Calculation, Example 3​*The operating costs for a gold mine are 55 $/ton. The recovery at the mill is 90%. The smelting and refining
costs are $10/ oz Au.
At a gold price of $400/oz, what is the break-even cutoff grade in oz Au/ton?
The mill will recover 90% of the contained Au.
Therefore, 1 ton of ore yields G*0.9 oz Au, where G is the ore grade in oz Au/ton.
The refining cost is $10/oz Au. At a gold price of $400/oz, the revenue per ton is
($400-$10)oz Au * G * 0.9.
The cutoff grade G can be calculated from the equation: Revenue/ton = cost/ton​($400/oz Au -$10/oz Au) * G * 0.9 = $55/ton, G = 0.16 oz Au /ton


----------



## alshangiti (11 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2841592&pp=25&page=11


----------



## aidsami (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخ شنقيطي. و بارك الله في مسعاك.


----------



## aidsami (12 يوليو 2010)

أظن ان الصفحة لم تعد شغالة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2841592&pp=25&page=11


----------



## alshangiti (13 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع الثانى 
*The economic impact of mining*



*What's the contribution of mining to economic development?*

According to the proponents, mining leads to economic expansion and decreasing poverty. They especially regard the following aspects as economic advantages:

Higher tax incomes for states, thanks to mining activity.
Improving services and increasing employment in local communities.
The raised demand for goods and services makes the economy of local communities thrive.
More critical accounts, however, doubt that mining is prosperous to local communities. They state that: 

The costs and profits of mining are not fairly distributed and in many cases the profits even don't live up to the costs, as a result of the enormous passive social and ecological costs.
Private enterprises make profits, but the agricultural communities have to bear the (passive) costs.
The local economies are seriously disturbed, by e.g. the dutch disease effect, a macro-economic phenomenon which occurs when foreign currencies gain by the extraction of natural resources. In many cases the contribution of mining to a micro-economic situation, then, in a global perspective, is rather negative than positive.
Pollution of the environment means a serious threat to the ecosystem and the health of the local communities, with grave consequences for the farmers, who depend on agriculture.
On a global level, it is injust that natural resources which actually belong to the South, produce enormous profits for western enterprises and shareholders in the North and merely a very small percentage remains as 'royalities' for the local communities. The well-known story about the colonisation of the South just goes on, but on a much larger scale today than centuries ago.
*The trouble with mining*



Gold, silver, coltan, copper: metals and minerals are processed in all sorts of ways into products we daily use and because of that are massively extracted by the mining industry from Northerns countries. These natural resources are mainly found in the South, where governments do not regulate strongly and the financial climate is beneficial for mining activities. Hence, investing in mining is enormously profitable, moreover as global demand for raw materials keeps increasing, so do prices. More on globalisation, free trade and mining here.
Impact of mining on local communities is immense: farmers lose their land, while mining companies sometimes acquire the rights to these lands for a bargain.
The technology applied for extraction of minerals uses extremely toxic, chemical products like cyanide, that often seep into the groundwater having a big ecological impact on local farming production.
The local population does not agree with these kind of practices and revolt: all over the world examples of mining conflicts can be found, just like in Peru and Bolivia, so called 'traditional mining countries'. Such conflicts tend to escalate into violent conflicts between police and farmers – deaths are no longer an exception.
The arguments of these local communities against the large scale mining industry can be summed up as follows:
Mining concessions are granted without participation of local communities and their traditional leaders, and thus are essentially illegal.
These mines contribution little of not at all to development of the local economy of these communities
Mining companies are a big threat to the environment and the existence of agriculture, due to pollution of water sources and devastation of existing ecosystems.
Mining activity contributes to loss of culture, divides communities and increases the gap between the rich and poor


----------



## aidsami (13 يوليو 2010)

LENGTH بارك الله فيك أخ شنقيطي وزادك من العلم..​ اليوم جئت لكم ببعض المعلومات عن استعمال المتفجرات في المناجم وخصوصا تأثيراتها على البيئة من اهتزازات ضجيج و تطاير للصخور و كيف الحد من الخطورة الناجمة عن هاته التأثيرات.​ ​ *An Assessment of Blasting Vibrations: A Case Study on Quarry Operation*​ www.scipub.org/fulltext/ajes/ajes54467-473.pdf​ ​ Limiting Blast-induced Damage on Final Pit Walls​ www.iqsa.co.za/.../Tony%20Rorke%20*Limiting*%20*Blast*-*induced*%20*Damage*%20on%20*Final*%20*Pit*%20*Walls*.pdf​ 

 *ROCK BLASTING and the COMMUNITY*​ ​ *ftp://ftp.odot.state.or.us/techserv/Geo-Environmental/Material Sources/Resources/Blasting_and_Community.pdf*​ ​ *CITIZEN’S GUIDE TO EXPLOSIVES REGULATIONS IN PENNSYLVANIA*​ http://www.elibrary.dep.state.pa.us/dsweb/Get/Document-72590/5600-FS-DEP3144.pdf​ ​ ​ FLYROCK ISSUES IN BLASTING​ www.cdc.gov/niosh/mining/pubs/pdfs/fiib.pdf​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]An Analysis and Prevention of Flyrock Accidents in Surface Blasting Operations[/FONT]*​ www.cdc.gov/niosh/mining/pubs/pdfs/*apfasbo*.pdf​ ​ coal blast​ http://dnr.state.il.us/mines/bed/coalblast.pdf​ 
 APPENDIX 2DRAFT BLASTING PLAN​ http://www.fs.fed.us/r2/whiteriver/projects/bull_mtn/pod/pod_app_2.pdf​ ​ ​ سؤال:​ ما هو الشيء الذي إذا أنفقت منه زاد؟​


----------



## aidsami (13 يوليو 2010)

APPENDIX F Noise Appendix
http://majorprojects.planning.nsw.gov.au/files/19123/Appendix F Noise Assessment.pdf

Draft Blasting Plan
http://www.rubypipeline.com/docs/RR/RR1_Docs/POD/Blasting Plan.pdf

Appendix J-1
Blasting Plan and Impact Analysis Response to Comments
http://www.rctlma.org/planning/****...r/appendices/AppJ_Blasting/AppJ-1/App_J-1.pdf


----------



## aidsami (13 يوليو 2010)

http://www.rctlma.org/planning/****...r/appendices/AppJ_Blasting/AppJ-1/App_J-1.pdf


----------



## aidsami (13 يوليو 2010)

اذا كان الرابط الأخير لا يعمل، يرجى استعمال خاصية البحث في google


----------



## alshangiti (15 يوليو 2010)

*politic of mining*

هذ الكتاب موجود فى الموقع منذ مدة طويلة ويحتوى على جميع المواضيع المطلوبة ولكن من ناحية عملية وليست نظرية 
ادعو جميع المهتمين بقرائته لأن محتوياتيه لن تتعلمها الأ با لممارسة


----------



## aidsami (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ شنقيطي
اسمحلي القبك بعمدة المهندسين المنجميين العرب

اليوم جئت لكم برابط مهم يحوي دروس في الهندسة المنجمية 
ملاحظة يمكن تعريبها بواسطة 
Google linguistique
و اضافتها الى المساهمات الخاصة بتعريب المناجم.
تفضلو من هنا:
http://www.dmtcalaska.org/course_dev/intromining/default.html


----------



## alshangiti (15 يوليو 2010)

ملا حظة للجميع هندسة التعدين ادق من هندسة المناجم للجميع 

اليكم الموضوع الثالث mining security
*Security and Safety the Focus at Gold Mine in Turkey *

At Eldorado Gold’s Kisladag mine and processing facility in Turkey, security officers play a dual role, since both safety and security are equally crucial when the work involves explosives, 1,000-degree temperatures and precious metals. 





A gold mine is a heavy industry surrounded by innumerable of regulations and procedures. The ore is blasted off and excavated from the mountain, transported in trucks and then crushed. The gold is heated to 1,000-degrees and poured into molds. In this environment, a lot of effort goes into preventing accidents, and having emergency plans in place in case.
The site is remote and therefore, waiting for emergency transport to arrive is not an option. The closest city hospital is about a 30-40 minute drive away, best case scenario. For that reason, one agreement Kisladag mine made with Securitas is that at least half of the security officers are trained to drive the ambulance that is kept on-site. In the event of an emergency, we can get our people to the hospital quickly and safely.
*Safety Factor*

The Kisladag mine is surrounded by 18 kilometers of fencing. The main purpose of this is also health and safety. The fence is up to keep people and the public away from hazards and there really haven’t been any incidents. Occasionally, there have been shepherds on-site with their sheep, but no trespassers with malicious intents.
Because of the potential workplace hazards, such as the use of explosives and heavy machinery, there are strict workplace rules and procedures in place that are an absolute necessity and non-negotiable. All workers at the site – a total of about 240 – have to wear protective outfits, such as helmets, steel-toed boots, and neon vests. The 32 Securitas officers posted on-site 24/7 keep a vigilant eye and report any deviations from that rule to the Chief Safety Engineer, in addition to their normal security assignment.
Extra precautions are in place outside the explosives storage facility, where security is constantly present. Here, only a handful of authorized personnel are allowed to enter. An officer verifies their identity, and any possessions that could cause an accidental ignition are left with the officer. Communications equipment, such as cell phones, radios and, of course, lighters, are temporarily confiscated. Finally, the person entering the storage needs to put both hands on a copper plate to remove any static.
The most heavily guarded area is the building called Absorption Desorption Recovery (ADR) or “the Gold Room.” This is the final station where the actual gold bars are produced and prepared for shipping. Only a few employees are authorized to enter the room. A temporary visitor can be allowed, if the General Manager and one other senior manager from the company give permission. One sign-off is not enough.
*Fully Prepared*

All individuals – whether employees or visitors – are thoroughly searched and scanned before entering the room as well as upon exiting. A security officer posted in an adjacent entrance room monitors the 20 cameras inside and outside the ADR facility. The building is protected by fencing, as well as additional security posted outside the gate. Once the bars are shipped, similar high-level security procedures are in place.
Though little crime problems in the country, one still have to keep in mind that gold is tempting. Kisladag’s primary security is site control, to limit access to the site. Having uniformed security is probably the single most deterring factor to that. Kisladag contracted Securitas as it started site construction, about two years ago, and from day one, the security officers acted really professionally.


----------



## alshangiti (15 يوليو 2010)

There are growing problems with armed gangs of illegal gold-miners operating inside South Africa's world-famous Goldfields mining regions as well as in Ghana. The gangs remain below for months and blast away inside mineshafts without any regard to safety. 

Referred to as Zama-Zamas in South Africa, these gangs disrupt mining operations while looting many millions of dollars' worth of gold from these mines each year, taking over entire mine-shafts at gunpoint, hacking gold-holding ore from the rock faces without any knowledge of mining safety, and causing very dangerous working conditions for company miners. Some 17 crime-syndicates have already formed to help these illegal mining-gangs smuggle the gold out of the country, according to the Chamber of Mines and the South African Institute for Security Studies. 
The backyard smelting operations also are causing massive chemical pollution of the water in the regions where the gangs are the most active. 
*Ghana -- Ashanti Gold mining operations also disrupted* 
Other gold mines elsewhere in Africa are also suffering from the identical problem: in Ghana, the so-named *'galamseyers'* also disrupted commercial operations in several mines, costing mining conglomerates millions of dollars in Africa's second biggest gold mining region after South Africa. see 
Many companies' gold-miners fear working underground because they are increasingly being threatened by these gangs, who often carry AK47s. and other high-calibre weaponry which they buy from the Chinese triad crime syndicates which buy the gold off them, according to a recent investigation by the Institute for Security Studies in South Africa. 
This problem has been going on a smaller scale, mostly in abandoned mines, for years. This was highlighted by last year's mysterious deaths of five illegal miners who were working in old diggings of the Fairview mine in Mpumalanga province. Ignoring warnings that it was too dangerous to attempt to rescue the bodies, the miners' families, along with men who apparently had a clear idea of the underground, kept digging and recovered the five bodies. At the same time, the body of another illegal miner, who had disappeared more than a year ago, was discovered in the nearby Sheba mine. 
The Barberton area is pockmarked with old tunnels and shafts. So is Pilgrim's Rest, long a source of illegally mined gold. 
Due to the rapidly rising gold price however, working commercial mines with their higher cold-*******s are now becoming the main targets for the gold-mining crime syndicates. They invade mineshafts and snatch the blasted gold-bearing ore and manage to smuggle it to the surface in a well-organised system. 


 SA Police Service Odendaalsrus​Pictured left to right are South African police constable David Hlobo, five arrested illegal miners, all from Lesotho, and police inspector Velaphi Dlamini. The Odendaalsrus police were proud of arresting this gang inside a working mine-shaft at a local gold-mine during a raid. Chinese triads provide the guns and pay for the gold, thus posing huge dangers to mining operations. See http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/265104​
Like • 6 people liked this

Police generally fight a losing battle inside the dark, deep and often dangerous mine shafts, with which they are not familiar, whereas the rogue-mining gangs, who often work underground for months at a time, are operating on -- what they are increasingly viewing-- as 'their own turf.' 
With such dangerous conditions, police always are pleased whenever they do manage to nab some of these miners. Odendaalsrus police captain S Thakeng therefore was justifiably proud when he announced this week that they had carried out a successful raid and arrested five rogue-miners. 
He says their police members frequently have to carry out raids at the mines to identify the illegal miners from amongst the bonafide ones. The problem occurs all across the Goldfields region -- including mines in Welkom, Odendaalsrus, Virginia, Hennenman, Allanridge and Ventersburg, with a combined population of more than about 400,000 people. 
He said 'the five suspects pretended to be miners who were on duty. But they could not provide the security personnel with proper documentation regarding their presence on the mine premises. ..." 
When they were searched by police inspector Velaphi Dhlamini and Constable David Hlobo, gold-bearing ore and a cap lamp were found with the suspects, he said. The arrested men all were from neighbouring landlocked Lesotho, where many men have worked as legal miners in South Africa for years and thus know the mines well. "This illegal mining is really a problem but mine workers can assist the police and security personnel in reporting illegal miners or Zama-zamas,' said Captain Thakeng. 
Station commander Moipone Mbongo said the police were determined to bring these perpetrators to book. 
see 
Solidarity trade union warns that these illegal miners are working in such large gangs in the commercial mines, that they are posing a serious danger to mining safety: they often blast rock from the mine shafts without any regard to safety, causing frequent collapses. And often these illegal miners will follow bona-fide mining teams, rush in and grab the gold-ore which was blasted away just minutes before the 'all-clear' was given. 
The Chamber of Mines in South Africa reports that many of the rogue-miners belong to well organised crime syndicates which even have up-to-date maps of mining operations.And they are growing increasingly bold - entire mine-shafts have already been taken over by them. 
There are also many reports of armed illegal miners threatening company miners underground. 
About 17 criminal syndicates smuggle the metal out, says the Institute for Security Studies. 
"Gold is easy to identify, easy to mine, relatively easy to sell and can be mixed with legitimately acquired gold", they point out. see 
Target, Mine in Welkom -- which used to be known as Harmony Gold, is the world's deepest gold-mine. The 100% black-owned mine in 2001 still produced an annual 350,000oz of melted down gold. 
However, the mine is struggling to reach its target of late, according to its annual report, because 'the grade of gold-bearing ore is diminishing.' 
They have also budgeted some $215m to sink new shafts to access fresh gold reserves at even greater depths: between 2,200m and 2,500m below the surface, and it is becoming exceedingly expensive to operate machinery to keep such shafts open and operating. 
With miners and mining companies increasingly having to also struggle with armed rogue-mining gangs, mining for gold has become a very dangerous business indeed in South Africa. see


----------



## aidsami (1 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء ممن لديه معلومات عن 
Pit Optimisation 
وخصوصا مدى تأثير ال SLOPE على BLOC MODEL
افادتنا بها و شكرا.*


----------



## aidsami (25 سبتمبر 2010)

STEPS FOR PREPARING URANIUM PRODUCTION FEASIBILITY STUDIES:
A GUIDEBOOK
http://download845.mediafire.com/g1...roduction_feasibility_studies_A_guidebook.pdf


----------



## aidsami (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*نام کتاب: Controlled Blasting Techniques
فرمت : PDF
نويسنده : Partha Das Sharma
زبان : English
انتشارات: -
ويرايش : اول - 2009
تعداد صفحات : 20 صفحه
حجم فايل : 835KB
رمز عبور: www.mininginfomine.com


http://mininginfomine.com/userfiles... techniques/controlled blasting technique.exe
*


----------



## aidsami (16 نوفمبر 2010)

-نام کتاب:* Economic Evaluations in Exploration*
فرمت : PDF
نويسنده : Friedrich-Wilhelm Wellmer, Manfred Dalheimer, Markus Wagner
زبان : English
انتشارات: Springer-Verlag. Berlin
ويرايش : دوم - 2008
تعداد صفحات : 250 صفحه
حجم فايل : 10.1MB
رمز عبور:www.mininginfomine.com

الرابط من هنا:
http://www.mininginfomine.com/USERFILES/CLIPARTS/Economic%20Evaluations%20in%20Exploration.exe

 
2-نام کتاب:
Evaluating Mineral Projects
فرمت : PDF
نويسنده : Thomas F. Torries
زبان : English
انتشارات: SME
ويرايش : اول - 1998
تعداد صفحات : 158 صفحه
سرور: Mining Infomine
حجم فايل : 1.1MB
_رمز عبور_: www.mininginfomine.com

http://www.mininginfomine.com/userfiles/cliparts/Evaluating%20Mineral%20Projects%20Applications-1998.exe

به ملحق روعة ممثل فيما يلي:
A Review of Discounting and
Compounding

The topics discussed in this review include the following:
• future value (FV), also known as future worth (FW)
• nominal and effective interest
• continuous compounding
• present value (PV), also known as present worth (PW)
• cash flow (CF) and discounted cash flow (DCF)
• net present value (NPV)
• annuities
• internal rate of return (IRR) and growth rate of return (GRR)
• discount rate and interest rate
• weighted average cost of capital
• constant versus current dollars
• effects of inflation
• use of multiple discount rates
• NPV-IRR ranking conflict
• incremental IRR


----------



## مهندس حمدى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا 
فى البداية احب اعرف نفسى
اخوكم مهندس حمدى حسن ابراهيم
انا بجد سعيد جدا من نشاطكم اللى يفرح ومبسوط ان بقى فى وعى واهتمام بمواضيع بكتب وبرامج هندسة التعدين
انا والحمد لله من اول الناس اللى اتكلمو عن الكلام ده
وليا موضوع متثبت اسمه كتب فى هندسة المناجم بأسم حمدى حسن
طبعا ياريت تسامحونى للأنقطاع ظروف كتير جدااا
وجه الوقت ان اكمل الدور اللى عليا
اى لينك كنت حطيطه قبل كدة انا مستعد ارفعهولكم من جديد
ماشاء الله فى ناس تفرح زى ابو حمزة واكرم والشنجيتى aidsami طبعا سامحونى مش هقدر اقول كل الناس
بالنسبة لموضوع surpac ان شاء الله افيدكم فى كتير لأنى على اتصال بالشركة ودعتهم قبل كدة لجامعة القاهرة
يارب مكنش تقلت عليكم وان شاء الله نتقابل قريب جدا


----------



## aidsami (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحى ايها الأخ الكريم *مهندس حمدى حسن ابراهيم
نتمنى لك عودة ميمونة و نفع الله بك و بنا جميعا.
نحن في امس الحاجة لتكاتف الجهود.
الحقيقة ان الأخوة و الأخوات القائمين على المنتدى و المساهمين ما قصرو
وما توفيقنا الا بالله العلي الكبير.
*


----------



## aidsami (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام
شكرا لك مرة ثانية يا بش مهندس حمدى حسن ابراهيم، 
كما اخبرك انا جميع المساهمات الخاصة بكتب هندسة المناجم التي قمت انا بوضعها في المنتدى نسخة منها تذهب الى صفحتك المثبتة.

لدي عندك طلب و من الاخوة اللذي لديه اطلاع عن كيفية انجاز 
Ramp من النوع all Cut بواسطة برنامج ال surpac
ان يزودنا بالمعلومات الكافية.

كما نرحب بجميع المساهمات من دروس و فيديوهات الهادفة الى تعليم هذا البرنامج.

وفقنا الله جميعا.
*


----------



## aidsami (5 فبراير 2011)

:14: بفضل الله و منته
وجدت الجواب في ال help الخاص ب ال Surpac 
*Considerations for ramp design*

In preparation for designing *ramp*s you must make certain considerations to achieve the best results. The most important of the considerations relates to preparing an appropriate starting position for the *ramp*. An appropriate starting position will ensure good *ramp* design while an inappropriate starting position is likely to produce undesirable *ramp* geometry at the start of the *ramp* at the very least.
For both all cut and circular *ramp*s, the starting position of the *ramp* must be represented by 2 points which are immediately adjacent to each other on the segment which is being used. These points should be separated by a distance which is approximately equal to the width of the *ramp* which will be created. Typical configurations of these points for both types of *ramp*s are shown below.
When an all cut *ramp* is defined a small adjustment is made to the segment outline to give an appropriate starting position for the *ramp*. This starting position is created by inserting two new points in the segment and extending the segment along the direction defined by the *ramp* centre line segment for a distance of 1 unit (ie. metres/feet). The diagram below shows an example of how the segment shape is altered when an all cut segment is defined for a segment.


----------



## aidsami (19 أبريل 2011)

سلام

ثقافة منجمية روعة من هنا

http://www.pincock.com/pincock_perspectives.html


----------

